# Additional Livestock (Fish) Possible?



## Seabiscuit (Mar 3, 2008)

First off I want to apologize for starting a new thread but the older one had an inapproporate title  

Again, I have a 20 gallon aquarium with 8.1 pH, <0.05 ammonia and 0 nitrite today, and a 50/50 light. I also have a decent amount of live rock (not up to the 1lb per gallon thing, but I only plan on no more than 2 animals if 2 is even possible). I also have a canister filter set up to polish the water. Currently I have one blue devil damsel about 1" long. It has been in the tank since day one and it has now been 2 weeks. 

Is it a possibility to add a dottyback to the tank without the fish fighting? I know dottybacks and damsels are aggressive to their own types but will they be aggressive towards each other? The tank is only 20 gallons.

Thanks.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I would be worried about the Damsel being overly aggresive to anything you put in the tank. Since you had it since the cycle, it will be hard for you to add another fish.I honsetly do not know what to do in this situation. If you are set on adding another fish, I would take the Damsel out, acclimate and introduce the dottyback, then re-acclimate the damsel.

Your tank size should be suffiecent enough for territorial space though.


----------



## Seabiscuit (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. Is this a possibility:

Add more live rock so the setup looks different but the old rock is untouched. Add dottyback. Will the damsel see right through it? I don't have a place to put the damsel as of right now so I can't really take it out the tank.

If this won't work, then I'll just keep what I have. Variety sounds nice though.


----------

